# just got a coralife light



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi there,

So this one has four tubes 2xcoralife 6700k 65w and 2xosram dulux 55w (5400k) tubes, is this a good set up for a planted community tank? or would be look better if i replace one of the tubes with a 10,000k 65w?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

depends on what you growing. I would think you'd be fine with low/med light plants. Then again I am no expert lol


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> depends on what you growing. I would think you'd be fine with low/med light plants. Then again I am no expert lol


LOL indeed, well i got the plants off a buddy, i think i have some anubias and sword plants and some others all are apparently easy to grow that dot need special substrate, just stick them in the gravel and add ferts, eventually i am going ot set up a small co2 Nutrafin canister filter to the tank as well


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I would say you will get very little gain with the upped wattage mainly due to the lack of a decent reflector. Plant wise, the most common plants would be fine. Anubias, ferns, most stems from stores, etc. Plants labelled high light may work with co2 injection, but its hit and miss with some of the more expensive species. The joys of co2 injection is you can get away with low light tanks with the majority of plant species


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You can grow just about any plant with that light. Not sure what colour is your Osram but a 10,000K will make your tank look whiter/brighter.

BTW, I have few brand new 10,000K GE lamps for $20 each if you are interested.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I found the diy co2 to be more trouble than its worth. I wound up with ph swings and black algae. Flourish Excel (or metricide) seems much less of a pain.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

gklaw said:


> You can grow just about any plant with that light. Not sure what colour is your Osram but a 10,000K will make your tank look whiter/brighter.
> 
> BTW, I have few brand new 10,000K GE lamps for $20 each if you are interested.


the osram is a off white light and thanks for the offer Gord, bt i actually have a new coralife 10,000k that i had purchased for my now deceased t6 coralife light.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

i think i will end up replacing one of the Osrams with the 10 k tube, i am also concerned i dont burn out the ballast like i did with the other one (the original now dead) light came with two tube both rated as 55w reef lamps, i changed both with a 67k and a 10k 65w tubes and ended up burning something).


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The fixture you have runs 65W so you won't have problem with 55W lamps.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

once again awesome hlep! please close this thrread


----------

